# In the market for another multi-tool



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I have an original Leatherman multi-tool. I've had it for years, in fact. Problem is, I put it away one day and can't remember for the life of me where I put it! (I'm sure none of you do anything like that!)

I carry a Micra in my pants pocket everyday, but think I would like a larger tool. I'm thinking about a Leatherman 'Wave'. Reviews are good. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

My recommendation would be to buy a good one and keep the receipt. Once you do that, your Leatherman will reappear. If you buy a cheap one or lose the receipt of aforementioned good one, the Leatherman won't reveal itself.

Kidding aside, I don't have a wave, but I have worn out just about every pouch Leatherman's have come in. If possible, go with leather as the nylon doesn't last.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

bczoom said:


> My recommendation would be to buy a good one and keep the receipt. Once you do that, your Leatherman will reappear. If you buy a cheap one or lose the receipt of aforementioned good one, the Leatherman won't reveal itself.
> 
> Kidding aside, I don't have a wave, but I have worn out just about every pouch Leatherman's have come in. If possible, go with leather as the nylon doesn't last.


My wife, (future wife at the time), once gave me a Buck 110 Folding Hunter for Christmas. I carried it aboard ship in the navy. After getting out I lost it. She replaced it with another one. While moving to another house, I found the old one. I suspect the same thing will happen when I buy another multi-tool just like you said.


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

I have two leatherman wave's... one in my gear, one I carry daily...to be honest I have only ever owned leatherman supertools and waves no I don't know how unbiased my opinion is...

Here's the simple version,,, they work for me, I beat them to death and they come back for more,,so that's all I use...


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a Wave on my side right now. I love it. I've had a few Leathermans and Gerbers over the years, as well as a few cheapies, and all I can say is get one with the features you need and treat it right. Brand name is not important as long as it's a proven good quality brand. If you're leaning toward the Wave you won't be disapointed.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have carried the Core for a few years. Bought 4 more for all my people shortly after they retired it. I love the Leatherman. I did break mine by abusing it. The little button on the end of the handle that locks in the tools broke. I sent it off with a letter saying I would like the same one back because it was special too me. Less then a week later it was returned fixed. From NC to Oregon and back in a week. They took customer service serious.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been using the Wave for a few years now. It has been through more than one sheath. I have the 20-bit accessory tool set with it, so I can handle hex, square, Torx, etc. I recently noticed that a friend's Wave is not the same as mine, having a fixed Philips and a second flat screwdriver, but not set up to take additional tool bits. Maybe mine is older. I use almost all the features on mine regularly, except the saw. The serrated blade is great for cutting plastic cable ties.

I suggest checking today's offerings by Leatherman, then getting the one that takes the tool inserts. I believe Gerber has a similar tool, but I've always used Leatherman. I hear Victorinox makes (or made) a good tool, but they are expensive. 

Just get a good one. These are the tools we use when we have no others, so cheap copies won't cut it.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Walmart sells a Gerber MultiTool for about $30. I have a bunch of these as I don't like carrying extra stuff so I stage them where I might use them. They are inexpensive, do what I need, and I have never worn one out. On the other hand no one tool gets much use. I also like the smooth edges and titanium coating as it does not snag.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been checking multi-tool reviews. The Wave gets high reviews, but I don't really care about having loose pieces like the little sockets, etc. Another thing, the Wave is listed as being made in CHINA! WTF!

I would like to handle the 300 Super Tool if I can find one. Great reviews. Amazon has them at a good price, but I'm concerned that a lot of Amazon stuff are seconds. Too many buyers complain that when they open a box, what they ordered looks like it might have been used and reconditioned. The ST is listed as being made here in the US.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I would be totally lost and worthless without my original leatherman tool.
I have carried it in my left front pocket for 18 yrs and it gets used multiple times a day.

I tried a Gerber once, back in the day, it was a heckuva nice tool. Pull it out, quick snap of the wrist and whammo, there's your pliers....and then it bit me, over and over and over. I couldn't seem to use the thing without coming out of the ordeal worse for the wear, gerber pinches all over my hand, so I gave it up and went back to old faithful and my hands thanked me for it.

If I were to lose mine, I'd probably have a nervous breakdown, need some type of bi-polar medication, and try to find one exactly like it online...but I'd probably always look at it and think, "you aren't MY Leatherman, but you'll do for now until my other one shows up again".


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a few Leathermans and the Wave is just one of the ones I have. Love it for the most part, but, when it comes to working with the screw-driver, I find it is kind of difficult to use on computers or on my motorbike (KLR 650) for field repair. Now, if I could locate a bit-extension that could give me another 4" to work with and find some P3 bits, I would be in heaven.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I brought home a Super Tool the other day. Fiddled with it for awhile and then took it back. It was just too big/heavy.

I'm going to mount an all out search tomorrow for my original that I misplaced. If I can't find it, I think my choice for a new one will be the 'Blast'.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

My Wave listed on the package that the holster was made in CHina and the knife was made in the USA. 

I found it strange. 


It has no loose sockets, just two reversible screwdriver bits stored in the internal tools in very secure holders. 


I carry one EDC (as in, it is literally never outside of an arm's length of my body, sits on the counter when I'm showering, sits on the nightstand when I'm sleeping), and would like to get a second to dedicate to my grab-and-go pack.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Redtail said:


> My Wave listed on the package that the holster was made in CHina and the knife was made in the USA.
> 
> I found it strange.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Redtail. I, too, thought it was odd listing the Wave as "Made in China". I was on a website called "The Best Multitool.com"

I must have misunderstood the write up on the Wave. It left me with the idea that the extra sockets were loose. I always end up loosing stuff like that!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

FOUND IT! :2thumb:

My old "original" Leatherman tool. I knew it had to be around here someplace. Its like finding an old friend.

Guess I won't be needing a new one after all, unless I want it for one of my bags.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Jez, I like to give as much detail as I can, I'll see if I can't get a photo of how the screwdriver bits work for you so you can make your final decision. THey're a pretty good system and don't require much maintenance as they're hidden up inside the body of the plier handles and unexposed when the thing is shut. 

I still need to double check as far as origin... I may have misread it myself. And if I spent 2.5 times the cost to get an American made set of fence pliers for my pack, I should put my money where my mouth is and check into an American made multitool. 

As it stands, the quality of the Leatherman is great IMO. It's tough, it's precise, and it's well designed. None of these are generally characteristics of Chinese manufacturing. XD

HOWEVER, there are exceptions to every rule and I live and work in America. Even if a foreign good might hypothetically be better, I'd still prefer to have an American one whenever possible just because I believe in supporting my neighbors.


----------



## skiball (Dec 23, 2010)

I have to admit, my Mother-In-Law is very good to me. Several Christmas’s ago; I had dropped hints to my wife on what was at the time, the new Leatherman Charge Tti in secluded Cammo. Christmas morning at home with my wife and I went well. We exchanged gifts and everything was just great, wonderful gifts for each of us. I had not expected her to spend $150 on a multi-tool and I was right, but a great morning never the less. 
Later we got ready and went to her mother’s house. Everything was great from the meal all the way to opening gifts. At the end my wife’s mother said,”Oh, that little gift there is for you.” And it was handed to me. I had no expectations what so ever as I slowly opened the gift. My wife latter told me that the expression on my face was priceless. There in my hand was a Leatherman Charge Tti in secluded Cammo. I put that multitool on my belt and it has been with me every day since. Not a day goes by that I don’t use the tool at least once, usually many times per day. 
In the pouch in the back of the nylon sheath I keep a small amount of heavy-duty aluminum foil surrounding about 15 inches of black electrical tape and a full set of different style bits. 
A lot of people don’t even realize that there is a small pouch on the front of the sheath where the loop part of the Velcro is. There I keep a P-38 can opener and a heavy-duty razor blade.
On either side of the main tool compartment are two long skinny pouches. In one I keep a bit extender that not only accepts the Leatherman tools, but regular ¼ inch bits as well. In the other of these two pouches I keep a Maglite Solitaire.
Not only is the Leatherman Charge Tti the Cadillac of multi tools. The review would be a very long but interesting read. But the sheath itself has so many capabilities it is hard to imagine without seeing it for yourself. 
Do yourself a favor. Spend the extra few bucks; buy the Leatherman Charge Tti (with the Nylon not the leather Sheath). You will be glad you did. Especially if you find yourself in a survival situation. And isn’t that the reason we are here? 
Have A Great Day... Skiball


----------



## Oatmealer (Sep 21, 2010)

*Charge TTi*



skiball said:


> I have to admit, my Mother-In-Law is very good to me. Several Christmas's ago; I had dropped hints to my wife on what was at the time, the new Leatherman Charge Tti in secluded Cammo. Christmas morning at home with my wife and I went well. We exchanged gifts and everything was just great, wonderful gifts for each of us. I had not expected her to spend $150 on a multi-tool and I was right, but a great morning never the less.
> Later we got ready and went to her mother's house. Everything was great from the meal all the way to opening gifts. At the end my wife's mother said,"Oh, that little gift there is for you." And it was handed to me. I had no expectations what so ever as I slowly opened the gift. My wife latter told me that the expression on my face was priceless. There in my hand was a Leatherman Charge Tti in secluded Cammo. I put that multitool on my belt and it has been with me every day since. Not a day goes by that I don't use the tool at least once, usually many times per day.
> In the pouch in the back of the nylon sheath I keep a small amount of heavy-duty aluminum foil surrounding about 15 inches of black electrical tape and a full set of different style bits.
> A lot of people don't even realize that there is a small pouch on the front of the sheath where the loop part of the Velcro is. There I keep a P-38 can opener and a heavy-duty razor blade.
> ...


Testing testing. Thought this didn't post originally. My mistake


----------



## Oatmealer (Sep 21, 2010)

You are correct when you say that the Charge TTi is the Cadillac of multitools. I received one from Santa three years ago. It is slightly smaller and more light weight than the regular Leatherman Supertools. The S30v blade is what sold me. I'll never go with another steel again. But that's just my preference  
I did however buy a separate leather sheath to house it in. I prefer the ruggedness of leather, and he brass snap vs Velcro. I have worn through all of the nylon sheaths I have ever had over the last 15 years or so. I have even lost a tool that finally wore itself right through the bottom if he sheath. I do use the stretch nylon/leather sheath that came with my Charge to house a magnesium fire starter, sharpener, included bit kit, utility knife blade, small aaa powered led + spare aaa lithium battery, and howler whistle. It is amazing how much you can stuff in here haha. 
My only gripe was that the Charge is not manufactured with an awl. I contacted Leatherman with my concern and they just did not design it to house an awl. I ended up disassembling my Surge, taking off the awl and modifying it with my Dremel to fit in place of the slotted screw driver bit on the Charge. Seeing as though the Charge already comes with slotted hits in the bit kit, I figured I can live without the built in one. Besides, for my applications, an awl is priceless. In conclusion, I carry it on my hip everyday. From work, to home, to the trail, camping, fishing, kayaking, exploring and putting around with my hobbies. It is my favorite multitool yet. And I have owned and beat up more than twenty so far.


----------



## Oatmealer (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are the pics. One of my sheaths, one of the awl mod. 

Failed to mention, contained within is also, 10' of para cord, 6' of duct tape, 3 sewing needles (sm, med & heavy duty), carpenters pencil, ferro rod, 1 wetfire tinder, 4 ibuprofen an a safety pin.


----------

